
Global Venture Capital Distribution - worldvoyageur
http://avc.com/2016/01/global-venture-capital-distribution
======
npalli
The underlying data is from 2012, pretty sure it is wrong for 2015. Asia
(China, India, SE Asia) have seen huge investments in the last few years (post
2012).

------
zekevermillion
part of this is definition -- what is "venture funding" \-- b/c if you simply
count any type of private finance I think you'd find it is more of a
continuous distribution (if still coastally-weighted). it's fair to say VC is
mostly SV or NY, but I think that says more about how small the world of
"venture capital" is compared to the larger world of private finance. this is
not necessarily about where innovation happens, and certainly not about where
economic output happens.

------
sharemywin
That article is so arrogant sounding. Of course most of the funding is coming
out of SV. Because most VC won't fund anything that isn't in SV or maybe NY.
If your from SV they'll fund dog butt social flipper app but sorry I get that
your company has revenue and makes a profit it just doesn't meet our funding
criteria. I suppose the rest of the IT departments and universities around the
world are run by a bunch of nose picking hill-billies. With out the
sophisticat-un of them there city folk.

~~~
seibelj
Start with the premise that the single most important factor that determines
startup success is hiring quality talent, specifically engineers and
scientists. High quality engineers and scientists are currently a small
percentage of the entire world's population. They are attracted to areas where
they can find jobs, and usually stick around universities.

Going with that premise, would you rather start your company in Oklahoma City
or Boston? And if you are an investor, would you rather invest in a tech
startup in Oklahoma City or Boston?

Finally, as an engineer, I highly value the quality of the area I live. There
is literally nothing that could make me move to sprawling city like Oklahoma
City, Kansas City, Atlanta, Houston, Phoenix, Detroit, etc. Nothing short of
an environmental or man made disaster that made all highly desirable,
walkable, densely packed cities unlivable.

And so it is with many people, I'm sure.

~~~
financedfuture
> would you rather invest in a tech startup in Oklahoma City or Boston?

If I'm smart, Oklahoma. Lower valuation, rent, salaries and less competition.

True that the team wouldn't be competitive young engineers that only live in
cities like NYC or SF, but that's probably a good thing.

~~~
seibelj
Have you ever actually lived in OKC? It is an awful quality of life for many
reasons. I highly recommend not living there. If investing is only about rent
and salaries, you may as well hire in Sub-Saharan Africa. Lots of tech talent
lives there, I'm sure.

~~~
financedfuture
I have never lived in OKC and simply used to make a point, as did the parent
comment.

Take Iowa, South Dakota, Utah, Texas then. If you are a senior software
engineer with a family, SF or NYC wouldn't be your top choice.

------
financedfuture
Anyone in finance that is not ignorant or malicious can see how problematic
this is.

American, SV and NYC "entrepreneurship" are mislead by the idea of American
exceptionalism.

These are a consequence of EXTREME centralization of global investable capital
in select networks. Had it been deployed evenly, you'd see unimaginably
terrific ventures across the world.

